# Wood Chopper



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2006)

This is some of the stuff what lve made!1st is a wind powered wood chopper! useing allhand tools.2nd the ugly man standing there l made with news paper flour/water l dress him up as santa for xmas after that he's my guard.3rd turned redgum post 4th is a wind spiral.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the wood chopper-----a little funny----we just started building windcathers like you have hanging in the pic.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2006)

A bit of fun is good ya! Gary with the windcatcher l used old louver kitchen doors made from cedar they are in alot of old homes'  when people up date there kitchen they just dump all this good timber! and lm a bit like Dario on the lookout for any timber l can use.


----------



## Dario (Nov 20, 2006)

I too like the wood chopper...must be nice to watch him in action.

Hey, it is good to recycle []


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice job with the woodchopper but I have to say the ugly guy standing there really creeps me out.  I bet you don't get many kids wanting to sit on his lap at Christmas.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2006)

it sure is Dario if it was'nt for guys like us! it would all be burnt l recon.[]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2006)

Fun stuff, John.  I sure hope that guy isn't a self-portrait.[]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 21, 2006)

l sure hope not' l made him in 2002 when he's all dress up as santa l put him up on the roof' all the kids around the area stop and have a look my grandkids love him l had one guy wanted me to make him one. No way l said' it was about4weeks and 100 news papers 10kg of flour 6 ltrs of paint' and l dont no how many hours or can of beer it took.[]


----------



## bob393 (Nov 21, 2006)

C[][]L
Did you stand in the front yard on Halloween?


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 21, 2006)

Just the average looking guy from down under.

Nice wood chopper.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Herb and Chris lm having a good laugh!!THATS what its all about.[][]


----------

